# I think ive got the virus, pleague or whatever you call it



## Mossing (May 29, 2021)

I sold my old trusty Toro 1128 PowerMax last winter because i "didnt have any use for it" any more.
How wrong i was.
Now i have 3 Toro snowblowers in my possesion and next week im buying my fourth.

Im picking up a Toro 726TE PowerMax and i got it for $120 only wich is a steal here where i live.
The seller i moving from a large house to a flat where he dont have any use for it at all. Its an older gentleman.

Its supposed to be in good condition and has been stored inside all its life. The seller is the first owner and never had any problems except the electric start which doesnt work and the plastic carb. The carb cracked when he was doing maintenance on it and he bought a newer metal one and replaced it.

What can i say? I like Toro machines.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

It would be called an Addiction or Obsession.


----------



## Mossing (May 29, 2021)

Hehe, i guess thats the right words to use.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I think of it is a righteous dedication ....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I clicked this cause i thought you were sick.

i was right. you are sick.

( coming from a snowblower maniac who up to now has owned 178 snowblowers and counting )


----------



## Mossing (May 29, 2021)

Ohhh...good old fashion clickbait, im so sorry, i didnt mean to do that.
Looks like im kinda addicted to the Toro machines though, i just love them.

Dont know what im doing with all of them though. Think im going to sell them when winter comes back and make a few bucks.
Im on wellfare as im legally disabled due to a few accidents and cant work no more and this can be a good investment for some future extra income.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Mossing said:


> I sold my old trusty Toro 1128 PowerMax last winter because I "didn't have any use for it" any more.
> How wrong i was.
> Now i have 3 Toro snowblowers in my possession and next week I'm buying my fourth.
> 
> ...


============================================================================================

Welcome to the forum,

43 year Toro owner here I would still have all four of my snow pups if the first two did not suffer from side frame failures.
I cannot get anyone to steal my 44 inch john deere snow blower AKA JUNK.


First you develop the proven disease snowbloweritus and eventually it becomes the dreaded snowblowercollectoritus because you want to kill off the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER and feed its remains to the little moat monsters and while doing that trying to avoid being tripped up by all the little moat monsters that want their belly rubs after they filled them with the shredded remains of the end of driveway monster. They love having fluid film as dressing on the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTERS shredded remains so keep a supply of it on hand and in a warm place to coat everything that contacts snow as you will more than likely triple your snow casting distance at your latitude with the blessed cold weather.
Here in the southern latitudes we have to deal with snow melted by rock salt making the job twice as hard as the powers that run things insist on having bare wet roads that can be traveled at posted speeds-fools.
We are only occasionally blessed with weather cold enough to dry off the roads and keep them that way for a few days at time. IMHO, sadly they don't have brains enough to use large road graders for snow removal either. 

We have plenty of salt water leaching out of the cracks in the macaddam and plenty of salt water draining away from the rumble strip divits in the center of the road when it stops raining. this goes on until August as a rule. 


There is no hope or cure for these snow blower maladies so enjoy.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

A TE model is the one I know would cause a relapse. Thankfully they don't show up very often.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

I am at a state where I don't need or want any more snowblowers. I have back up for backup for the main snowblower. Triple redundancy is more than enough to satisfy my OCD.

I think I'm on my way to recovery. The snowblower shortage is helping me. Plus if I get another snowblower, my car will be parking outside the garage. That's not happening.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

Honestly, I just picked up my fourth snowblower this weekend. The original one that I have been using for 20+ years will never go anywhere. The other three I have picked up in the last 6 months or so. My only solace is that they were all free. That also keeps me from getting into trouble when I am unloading them from the truck. 

Two of the ones I have picked up are going to be repaired / cleaned, and given to friends of mine who I know could use them.


----------

